# Zeus, American Bulldog X Staffie, DOB 2012  Godstone, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Zeus, American Bulldog X Staffie, DOB 2012  Godstone, Surrey


*Homing Requirements: *Zeus is a young large bull breed who needs confidence behind his lead so we are looking for large dog experience to support him. Zeus isn't able to command off lead encounters successfully so needs further training and management to ensure other dog encounters go well as they do within parallel meeting encounters at the kennels. Zeus needs a secure garden and exit management. Zeus has grown up with another dog but would probably be better living as an only dog.

*His Story: *Zeus was gifted to a girlfriend as a puppy then left with the mother when the relationship split and owner moved out. He lived successfully with the owners other bull breed dog but she found it hard to manage both dogs outside and Zeus had 2 negative encounters when off lead and his now owner couldn't cope. Zeus has had no formal training. Zeus is now neutered, chipped and vax'd.

*Advert: *Zeus is a tender soul who meets people well and is coping being in kennels despite his young age. He is accomplished in most areas and receptive to new people and is beginning to meet other dogs well in a controlled fashion as we do at the kennels. Tall and kind. Housetrained and travels well. Zeus's whole demeanour is sincere and affectionate.

Zeus had a Staffordshire Bull terrier mother with an American Bulldog father. His stature is of the American Bulldog and yet he has the Staffie soft head and eyes. Zeus has been well socialised to a point but needs more support before he can ever be expected to command off lead meetings with other dogs. He isn't ready for this and is content to be guided by his handler. There seems nothing rash or brash about Zeus  he is just lush!

*Please note that this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found.*

Please visit Zeuss thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Zeus Am Bullx Staffie DOB 2012 Godstone Kenns to find out if he is still available and for fuller details.



If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates please visit our forum and you will find listed the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: This ad has been posted by Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue. We are a registered charity (No. 1139407) and our work involves finding unwanted dogs their life long homes. We currently have approx. 100+ dogs under our wing. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are your dogs assessed by a professional to determine if they would deemed illegal types before you rehome them?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

If there is doubt yes we do seek professional advice and consult the appropriate authorities as to whether a dog is type.


----------

